# Is Wolf bay still open



## Little Steve (Nov 24, 2009)

Can you still fish in wolf bay and is anybody having any luck and were.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't heard any recent reports, but around dock lights at night (or early morning) are a good bet ;-)

And yes, Wolf Bay is open to catch & keep fishing (also Arnica Bay, Bay La Launch The ICWW and most of Perdido Bay).

All Alabama related boating fishing info can be found @ Information on Deepwater Horizon Oil Spill

http://www.outdooralabama.com/images/file/FisheryClosure07-01-10.pdf


----------

